# Anyone on here from the Berks/Lehigh Cty area and...



## Deniser (Sep 26, 2008)

have any insight/advice on the different townships in Pennsylvania and their restrictions? We will be moving back to this area and hope to bring some of our animals with us. They can be very strict about how many acres per animal, permits for the craziest things, etc., and would like to know where it is the most "lenient", in your opinion. I know a realtor might have some insight on this, but I would just like to know before hand so we can maybe concentrate on a particular area. Thank you!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I think Philly already has a bunch of animals living there.....


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Look for land that is zoned argicultural or farm land and if you own the mineral rights in those areas as gas wells are all over the state now. Also check and see if any plans are on the books for years from now with plans for buildings of shopping centers or interstates. You would be surprised how far ahead these things are planned and surprise you when it happens. Once you find an area you like question any locals you see out and about or stop at farms to get information any any homes for sale or "gossip". People love to talk. If you are not tied into a job I would look further north or western PA. I wish you luck...


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

No out of state groundhogs, please.:cute:


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

blufford said:


> No out of state groundhogs, please.:cute:


Yea we already have enough with 

Punxsutawney Phil and Octorara Orphie etc....:nana:


----------

